# Vote for your favorite local tackle shop!



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Let's gets everyones .02cents.
I like dealing with todd at Litehouse Tackle and Anthony is the man at 17th Street Tackle.


But as for great service and 9 outta 10 times usually have what I am looking for ,my vote goes to Ocean East 2!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Well th one I goto when*

I'm on that side of th water is Ocean East 2.

But my favorite tackle shop is on this side of th water at Bishops on Rt.17 in York County.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

South side 17 th st.....Im with Cdog on this side,Bishops ....good people ,good selection ........the R


----------



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

Nansemond River Bait and Tackle on Rt. 17 in Suffolk isn't on the list. The lady in there always gives me plenty extra minnows for my money.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Bishops, on RT 17 in York County


----------



## baddogg3521 (Aug 26, 2003)

lighthouse is a good tackle shop but oceans east 2 is on the way so i go to oceans more but i think those two r the best i think.

dan lee


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

Well local to yall and local to me is 2 different things out of the choices you have there my vote goes to lighthouse cause thats usually the only place i go. Mainly because its right there close to seagull pier where i mostly fish. But MY favorite local (to me) tackle store is Greentop they have everything and iknow most everyone there.If you've never been there you should check it out sometime.


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

OC2 is my pick too but if I lived on the other side it would be Bishops, I like that shop- nice


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey guys,


I had to throw my vote to Lighthouse. Light House and another one (don't remember its name) are the only two I'm familiar with. 
Can someone post the addresses and maybe the telephone numbers to these tackle shops so I can visit them?

Thanks


----------



## VTsurfman (Nov 28, 2003)

How do these contestants compare to Green Top, the motherload of all tackle shops? 
It's just north of Richmond near Ashland.
Just curious as to whether I should continue to stop there on the way down from NoVa, or are the beach shops just as good.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

VTsurfman,

This must be the Green Top you're talking about. That's south of Ashland, right on Rt. 1. 

How do you like this place for fishing gear and how about bait? Are they carrying all the good baits we need at the ocean? How does their bait prices compare to the local tackle shops in the VA Beach area?


----------



## VTsurfman (Nov 28, 2003)

Pauky,
Yep, that's the same Green Top.
Green Top ,as you know, has a ton of tackle, but don't really specialize in salt water gear. Their prices on reels and such are very competitive with the online dealers like tackle express.com.
I've never bought bait there, but they seem to carry more fresh water baits, so I can't comment on their prices either.
I haven't really started using the beach area shops yet, but plan to this spring. That's why I was wondering how the beach area shops compare to Green Top in selection of tackle.


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

I think Green Top has a great variety.
but sometimes they seem a little arogant about what they know.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Well Bishops is my choice for a Tackle shop(good selection and great people). On the bait front none is better than Grafton Fishing Supply. If I have to go to the Southside 17th St(good people and very helpful) would be my choise followed by Oceans East 2.
Green Top is a dangerous place for my wallet, probably the best selection selection over all, but the help is very hit or miss at best.


----------



## mapcaster (Nov 23, 2003)

*A little off subject but....*

I’m still learning the tackle shops on the east coast. The best shop I have dealt with is in California on the Monterey bay. There is an auto repair shop that has a tackle shop in the attic. The guy that owns the garage started it to get his own gear wholesale. He does no advertising accept word of mouth and the yellow pages. The shop is small but packed. He will beat any price around and if he doesn’t have it he will order whatever you need at great price. You walk in with a kid and you can figure an extra 10-20% off. 

The best part is he asks if you want the sale to show up on your credit card receipt as “auto parts” or “auto repair”. A lot of wives must wonder why it cost so much for their husband to maintain their beat-up old pick-up truck. (I hope my wife never finds a shoe store like that).

mapcaster


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Mapcaster............that was great..   ...the R


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2004)

Well I just came back from that Green Top. To say the least, I was impressed. I didn't visit the hunting side because that's not my interest. The fishing supply was pretty good. They have a huge selection of poles and reels. They even sell bait for the ocean at a smaller price then what's been sold in the VA beach area. I spoke with a couple of the guys there and had one help me for a while on picking out some good flies and fly fishing gear for the up coming shad run; he or any that I spoke with seemed arrogant at all. I like that place and I'll definitely be stopping by there on my way to VA beach. It's a good place I think. I'd still like to visit these other tackle shops you guys are talking about. Speaking of which, can ya'll post address or telephone info so we can find these fishing tackle places?


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

just my experience and my opinion...


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2004)

Flyersfan said:


> *just my experience and my opinion... *


Oh I know Flyersfan, I'm sure there was one or two guys like that that you ran into. I was fortunate to have a nice guy help me out.

It is a nice store and it's located in a good spot where I can stop by on my way down to VA beach. That's convenient for me.


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Pauky,
it's not going to stop me from shopping there,
that place is awesome for selection and they always have nice live bait. I live about 10-15 mins from there.
I was looking all over for Storm shad. Nobody in town had them,
being as it was late in fall. I went to Green top they had them.
Any way, it seems today that it's hard to find someone who sincerely wants to help.


----------



## 8AnBait (Jun 24, 2002)

i live in VB but Greentop is God of shops


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

OE2 rules


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

the greek god of fishing


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

I dont see how you get that the people at Greentop are arrogent? Ive known Billy and Steve and Glen in the fishing dep. For a while now and every one else is a good friend of mine I go up there like twice a week and theyre awesome They have helped me with alot of things and I owe alot of experiance to them. They've taught me alot.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2004)

rockhead said:


> *OE2 rules *


Do you have the address?


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

like I said before that's my experience and my opinion...
could just be me


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

Oh another good local tackle shop near us more inland is Surfside in Mechanicsville. the guys there are real helpful The guy that owns it pierfishies alot and he knows his stuff he can reccomend anything youll need. Not real good hours for those who work though


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Try google*



Pauky said:


> *Do you have the address? *


Lots of great info there. Googled this up, hope it helps. Just scroll down to bottom of screen.  

OE2


----------



## 8AnBait (Jun 24, 2002)

I’m not saying that the people at Greentop are good or not i just like the shop, I don’t need help when i go in a shop half the shit people say in a shop is just what the manufacture tells them or here say from people they meet probably more so in a place 100 miles away from the ocean but you never know give everyone a chance..


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks Cdog...that helps


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Bass'
thanks for the heads up on the place in Mechsville.
I like to know there are places to shop around.
Over this end of town, there is Dick's. It's close to home
so I'll browse. The new Galyan's has decent variety.
Nothing around compares to the Green Top stock.
They have literally everything.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2004)

I'd like to see Green Top carry a variety of lesser expensive fly rods.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Lighthouse for bait.....Bass pro for everything else!I cant go to that store without buying something..if i was rich id buy everything!.... Forget mcdonalds... remember bass pro for the slogan "im lovin it"


----------



## haggard1 (Nov 8, 2003)

OE 2, no question. Tom is very helpful, they always have what I need, and I like the free coffee.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

dam I tried to vote twice for oe2 but it wouldnt let me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2004)

eaglesfanguy said:


> *Lighthouse for bait.....Bass pro for everything else!I cant go to that store without buying something..if i was rich id buy everything!.... Forget mcdonalds... remember bass pro for the slogan "im lovin it"
> *


Where is there a bass pro shop?


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

Greentop, awesomely huge selection, service is hit or miss as was mentioned. 
OE2 is a good bet for buying tackle, but for bait I've always stopped by Bubbas. Never had bad bait from there and learned a lot from Dimitri has always been a good friend to me. If he hadn't helped me I never would have learned to flounder fish properly. Theres my two cents. 
TIght liens and popped riggers


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Pauky Bass Pro is in Hampton.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

suprising that no one likes Rough. Why? maybe there not much or no surf gear there.

my vote goes to lighthouse lot of surf gear there.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Bishops here,

F&F down yonder

Not listed as a fave., cause they got along way to go, ..but Bass Pro is off I-64, Route 258 south exit in Hampton.

Custer


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

GreenTop is a great store with a lot of selections. I still have a hard time finding just the right rod with the right action. It is very hard to find a 7' 6" medium rod for example.

Recently, I have shopped at Dick's and got some nice reels and rods always with a discount of 10$ or so an item or 10-20%. I think Dick's is pretty good store.

I had a deal of a lifetime from the Sports Authority in Fredricksburg just this Sunday. Went to spend the 100$ gift card and got a Shimano Spheros 6000 for 54.99. Turns out the price was actually for a Shimano Spheros 6000 FD and the guy gave me a 6000 FS. The 6000 FS was on sale for $74.99, but I honestly thought it was 54.99 for what I had in hand. When I told the manager to double check the price, he saw the sales sign for the FD and decided he will honor it for the FS. He didn't have to do that, but I didn't refuse. 

Just last year I bought the same reel for 89.99 at Dicks. Would cost $99.99 at Green Top.


----------



## Richmond Medic (May 28, 2002)

lighthouse has always been good to me. i usually fish the beach about 5 or 6 times a year. so.... i always dont know whats biting and on what they are biting on. whenever i hit up lighthouse they can get me what i need. i will always go there.


----------

